# Beowulf (2007): Did I actually sit through that?



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I had wanted to see this movie in 3D when it came out, and then when the HDDVD came out, well HDDVD was already dead. 

So I waited for pay per view. 

Oh, I wish I were still waiting. 

Wasn't this supposed to be the best computer animation ever? Still looked fake. Not as fake as the real people in "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" but still very fake. (Interesting sidenote, Angelina Jolie was in both films...)

Even if the animation were great, which it wasn't, I was bored by the story. It's a great story and yet I was bored. Was it the writing? The acting? 

Who knows, the only thing I know is that I wasted two hours of my life.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you for the wave off. I was leery of this one. Now it's well off my list


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It wasn't supposed to look exactly like real people. Just more like people than a cartoon. They would have used real people if they wanted it to look exactly like real people 

Meanwhile... on the story... I read the "book" in high school, and while parts were interesting it was a rather long and drawn out story. I thought the movie was pretty faithful (except for a few parts where they admittedly filled in details that did not exist in the book).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I re-read some of the reviews this morning, and Roger Ebert's was spot on. He said that the animated characters lacked both the realism of the actual actors and the artistic touch of from-scratch animation.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Who knows, the only thing I know is that I wasted two hours of my life.


I only wasted 1 hour of my life. Gave up halfway through. I'll probably finish watching it at some point, but it'll be in the living room and not in the HT.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I've got it on HD DVD, bought it when it was released. Haven't watched it yet as I've been catching up watching everything else I've purchased recently during the sales, imports etc. I'll get to it soon enough.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Dan, I'd make sure that you've done every possible thing you need or want to do before sitting down with this one.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

To see Angelina Jolie animated naked was kinda cool. I watched the whole thing, had an ok plot but took forever to get to the point.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Wasnt the same type of animation used in filiming _300_ as well?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jodyguercio said:


> Wasnt the same type of animation used in filiming _300_ as well?


No. 300 featured actual actors.

300 was actors filmed against greenscreen, then CGI added backgrounds.

Beowulf was actors with green dots on them "filmed" with motion-capture cameras, then CGI added all the characters and backgrounds.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

HDMe said:


> No. 300 featured actual actors.
> 
> 300 was actors filmed against greenscreen, then CGI added backgrounds.
> 
> Beowulf was actors with green dots on them "filmed" with motion-capture cameras, then CGI added all the characters and backgrounds.


Oh didnt know that. 300 was an awesome movie, so I may not end up seeing Beowulf at all then. Great poem though


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

HDMe said:


> No. 300 featured actual actors.
> 
> 300 was actors filmed against greenscreen, then CGI added backgrounds.
> 
> Beowulf was actors with green dots on them "filmed" with motion-capture cameras, then CGI added all the characters and backgrounds.


I would have loved to have the job of putting the green dots on Angelina!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Dan, I'd make sure that you've done every possible thing you need or want to do before sitting down with this one.


I'm actually waiting for a copy of Reservoir Dogs from the Netherlands. Maybe I'll watch that first.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

My husband ordered it on PPV.

I was bored the WHOLE way through...but that is me.

I felt it was wasted time, but watched it because the hubby wanted to.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Have it on DVD. Still haven't watched it yet........Hmmmmm..... should I?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Depends if you want to watch a movie that looks like a video game or not.


----------

